# AAT Health Waiver Remit



## hawaiiboy (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I won my appeal with the AAT today for a Health Waiver for a partner 820/801.

I was wondering if anyone has gone thorough this and how long to hear back from the Department for a visa grant or refusal and if anything else will be required.

The rest of my initial application was approved and satisfied the requirements but ultimately failed the medical exam.

Thank you


----------

